# Looking for help to get CSV or general work permit



## Privi (Feb 1, 2018)

I was working for 10 years long in general work permit and have to return back to India due to non renewal of my permit.Please guide me to get back to South Africa as the job and iffer letter is all ready.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi,

If you are eligible to apply for CSV in South Africa, then you must take that option.
If not, you will have to apply from India. Assuming that you will have to go through the entire process of obtaining the SAQA evaluation certificate, IITPSA critical skill assessment letter etc.
Collecting all the necessary documents itself will take 3 months at minimum. And another couple of months for the visa to come through.
All the best.


----------



## Privi (Feb 1, 2018)

Thankyou for the reply.I already have SAQA and I am a Mech eng.I need someome who has done ecsa.I have seen there are many hurdles with ecsa.If anyone has it done in your knowledge would be a great help.





mharish1219 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are eligible to apply for CSV in South Africa, then you must take that option.
> If not, you will have to apply from India. Assuming that you will have to go through the entire process of obtaining the SAQA evaluation certificate, IITPSA critical skill assessment letter etc.
> ...


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Privi said:


> Thankyou for the reply.I already have SAQA and I am a Mech eng.I need someome who has done ecsa.I have seen there are many hurdles with ecsa.If anyone has it done in your knowledge would be a great help.


I went thru the pain of getting the IITPSA letter and I dont know anyone in my knowledge who has done ecsa.


----------

